

Ask HN: How secure is my wireless iMac keyboard? - jonthepirate

I work in a shared office space with hundreds of people in close proximity. How likely is it that others can read my key input?
======
patmcc
Not worth worrying about. Bluetooth is decently secure (uses public key crypto
for initial key exchange, entering the PIN at setup prevents against MITM
attacks, and the range is short enough anyway you don't actually have that
many possible attackers).

If someone in your office cared about what you're typing, they'd simply spy on
you visually, with either their eyes or a camera. Or install a keylogger, if
it's their device.

------
serf
It's unlikely, but if you're the type to ask that question, i'd consider it a
possibility.

Bluetooth , in the past, has been _more_ secure for this methodology. Certain
RF keyboards have been shown to be insecure, but that shouldn't make you feel
as if it is entirely safe.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bluetooth#Security](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bluetooth#Security)

